# 

## Elen.ka

,  .
        3- ,       ,     ,                         .
   ,       ,   ,      .     256  ,   .      -   ,  .     ,          " " : "   ,       ". 
 ,    ,     ,    **,       .           .  .

----------


## Law

. 54              :
-    ;
-    ,    ,   ;
-          ,           (      ),    ,        (,  ) .




> .


     ,       .            - ? 
         .   ,       .

----------


## Elen.ka

,        .      .          (   , ..         ),    ,      "  ,   .   ,    ".
             3- ,  2  -    0  1,5     1,5  3-    .
   .

----------


## Elen.ka

> ,       .


 **,    **.

----------


## Law

> ,        .      .


    .  - ,    ,      .



> 3- ,  2  -    0  1,5     1,5  3-    .


    .
      ?                 .
                .54  +          .        .           .

----------


## Elen.ka

> .54  +          .


  ,            ? 
             ?    ,      ,    .  ...     .

----------


## Elen.ka

,     ,           .

----------


## Law

> ,            ? 
>              ?


            ,          . 



> ,     ,           .


          ,         .

----------


## Elen.ka

> ,          .


  ?      .  -  ?

----------


## Law

/,    -       ,        . ..      .

----------


## Elen.ka

. 256     
 256.     .
 ...
                , , ,    ,     .
... 

 2.               ,         (       ).       .    10-         . *     ,        .          ( , , ,    ,     ),    .         ,               .             ,    ,         .*     ,  , ..  ,          ().                 ,     ,   .  ,          .

http://kzotrf.ru/head_41.html

        .    -   ?

----------

> /,    -       ,        . ..      .


     ?              -   .      , .         ,  ,    ,           , -(     ),  ,  - .     ,       ,  -  .
    ,     ,         ,         .

----------


## Elen.ka

,    ,   
1.  -    
2.   1967  
3.       .
4.     -       3- ,       1,5      3- ,    ,                 3- ,       1,5 .    -     ( )      ( 28),      .    ,   . 

       ,    , ..  .        ,      ,    ,     .             .
  ,  .        ,      . 

     ,    !!!                .

----------


## Elen.ka

)) 
 ,     . 
  :
1.          3- .
2.    .
3.       ,      .
4.     ().
5.      ,   ,        .    "  ".

  ,    "--"             ,        (         )      .   ?  ,  .4  .5   .

----------


## Law

> ,  .4  .5   .


 .

----------


## Elen.ka

*Law*,   , .      ,      .
   "      ,   ,  ,    "--" 
- -   
-   "
   ,      .         ?     ,             ()   /    . - ?

----------


## Elen.ka

, ,    (  ),           ,         .

----------


## Law

> , ,    (  ),           ,         .


   27.07.2006 N 152- "  " (    08.07.2006)

----------


## Law

> *Law*,   , .      ,      .
>    "      ,   ,  ,    "--" 
> - -   
> -   "
>    ,      .         ?     ,             ()   /    . - ?


,   ,       ,        "-"                           /  .

----------


## Elen.ka

*Law*,  .    ,    ,     ,    ,  . ().
 :Smilie: 
  :
"                  ,         **  "
 ,               1    ,       ()       , ..  -      .

----------


## Elen.ka

,   .... 
 ,       ,            ,  ...       -  .    ,          .      ,             ,       .

----------


## Law

> "                  ,           "


 .                      .

----------


## Law

> ,   .... 
>  ,       ,            ,  ...       -  .


               .

(. 256, "   "  30.12.2001 N 197- (    21.12.2001))

    ,              .

----------


## Law

*Elen.ka*, ,        ,             .

----------


## Elen.ka

*Law*,       ,   ,  .    !!!       ,   ()   ,               .
    ,       ))

----------


## Elen.ka

-,     ( ).   ,                  .        ,        ,  . 
    - . 
,   ,    .  ,     .

----------


## Law

-, , IMXO,    ..     :           +    .

----------


## Law

> -,     ( ).   ,                  .        ,        ,  . 
>     - .


 :yes: , .

----------


## Elen.ka

*Law*, !!!  .  ?!!!    ,    .   !!!

----------


## Law

, , ,    , **  .

(. 256, "   "  30.12.2001 N 197- (    21.12.2001))

----------


## Elen.ka

,          ? 
   . 42.     23.12.2009 1012           ,   " ,      ** ,             ,    39  " 
    ?    ?

----------


## Law

> ,          ?


, . ,  ,     ,    .

----------


## Elen.ka

,    ?      ,    " " .

----------


## Law

> ?


 



> ?


,         (, ,   ..)

----------


## Law

> ,    ?      ,    " " .


    .  2                         .

----------


## Elen.ka

*Law*,    ,              ,               ?              (      ,       )?    -  ?

----------


## Law

> ,              ,               ?


.    ,        .



> (      ,       )?


     ,     .    ,   .

----------


## Elen.ka

> .    ,        .


   ,        . 
          .

  , Law.  :Love:    ,         .

----------


## Law

> .


 -       ,        .

----------


## Elen.ka

. 
              . 
 ,   .10    ,   .8 .2   ,                     . 
  ,      , ..  255 .4 .4.1   ,         ,        ,     ( -    )      ,    ,      ,     ?    ,                ?   -   ?

----------


## Elen.ka

up

----------

.    .      1.5       ,           ?      ?

----------

,      ,       1 ,  8-  (  ).   258.            ,    2   30.

----------

,  -     ,         ,     ?

----------

!
, !
          1,5     ,  
-   ,    ;
- ,     ,    ;
-   ;

 - ?       ?

----------


## Vital-

1. .        .    .        ,  ,  .  ,        15 . .         ,    .  .

2.   ,           .       .     5     .    . .  .

3. ,        ,  ,        .

----------


## Xelenka24

!  ,  ,                     .     ?

----------

